# CM PUNK going to AEW a done deal...



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Well well well......


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Honestly I hope Phil can get his wife signed if she wants to still go. I liked AJ Lee back in the day, and they need some women that can work the mic to go against Brit


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

If true its a huge game changer would get me back watching weekly instead of sporadically


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Give me Punk/MJF promo battles please.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> If true its a huge game changer would get me back watching weekly instead of sporadically


Same.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If AEW gets both Punk and Bryan that would be nuts


----------



## BrutalB (Jul 23, 2021)

The tide is indeed turning. I'll tell ya what fella's, AEW poses a serious threat to WWE. Not to put them out of business, but to really become the number 1 company in America.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

September holy shit the debut of both Punk and Bryan in that one month. That's heavy. The roster is damn huge as it is right now, i wonder if some cuts will happen?


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Damn. That would be huge.

Punk and Bryan would definitely (re)spark my curiosity.


----------



## BrutalB (Jul 23, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> September holy shit the debut of both Punk and Bryan in that one month. That's heavy. The roster is damn huge as it is right now, i wonder if some cuts will happen?


I don't see where any cuts would make sense? They have quite a bit of programming right now with another hour coming in August. Unlike WWE, AEW has shown (so far) that they indeed know how to use their talent and keep a nice balance.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Again, I'll believe it when I see it. Fightful aren't the most reliable source.


----------



## BrutalB (Jul 23, 2021)

CRCC said:


> Damn. That would be huge.
> 
> Punk and Bryan would definitely (re)spark my curiosity.


That's how I feel. I kinda fell out of love with wrestling in the last few years but I have kept my eyes on the dirt sheets. The Edge return got my eyeballs back on WWE, that is until covid hit. I actually started checking out AEW in spots then as well. I watched last night's Dynamite, Sunday's MITB, and RAW and the best show I watched was hands down Dynamite.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Game changer if true, but I don't think this news is true at all.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Bring the boys in together. Have them go two man power-trip on the roster.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wonder if Phil has anything to say


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again, I'll believe it when I see it. Fightful aren't the most reliable source.


Aka I don’t want to see it in AEW


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again, I'll believe it when I see it. Fightful aren't the most reliable source.


And, riddle me this champ. What would your opinion be if AEW end up signing both Punk and Bryan, anyway?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> And, riddle me this champ. What would your opinion be if AEW end up signing both Punk and Bryan, anyway?


I'd love it, they'd be massive signings. But we've heard this shit around Punk for years now, why would this year be anymore legitimate.



bdon said:


> Aka I don’t want to see it in AEW


aka we've heard Punk is returning to wrestling rumours every year since he left and it still hasn't happened.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Punk at All Out.

Then Bryan debuts a few weeks later in New York.

Would be incredible.

I just don't see it - hope I'm wrong. Keeping expectations low has always helped me when it comes to wrestling and itd be amazing if I were wrong.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'd love it, they'd be massive signings. But we've heard this shit around Punk for years now, why would this year be anymore legitimate.


I see your point. But I think this is the first time there have been solid rumours about AEW signing, no? At the beginning it was apparently a hard pass from Cody. And this is probably the first time any company aside from WWE (which CM Punk has a massive grudge against and ergo might be convinced even out of spite) has the capital to pay what Punk probably expects as compensation.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully he signs and the news doesn't get out. Him appearing at All Out would be fantastic.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> I see your point. But I think this is the first time there have been solid rumours about AEW signing, no? At the beginning it was apparently a hard pass from Cody. And this is probably the first time any company aside from WWE (which CM Punk has a massive grudge against and ergo might be convinced even out of spite) has the capital to pay what Punk probably expects as compensation.


You've got some good points, and I believe it may be yes. But I don't know, we've heard how many Punk return rumours over the last 7 years? It's become a "I'll believe it when I see it scenario." If he has signed, that's awesome, but until he actually walks out in an AEW arena, I'll assume it's likely fake.


----------



## becauseimafingcaveman (Apr 14, 2021)

Punk and Bryan would be huge gets. So would Braun.

Is AEW willing to go outside their normal strategy of only catering to the obsessed indy fan? If so, leadership is gonna have tough conversations with 3/4 of the roster.

Realistic scenario? Only the Punk and 1/2 of the Bryan segments are watchable. The rest of the show is still the same.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

.christopher. said:


> Bring the boys in together. Have them go two man power-trip on the roster.


Could call them “Main Event Style”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BrutalB said:


> I don't see where any cuts would make sense? They have quite a bit of programming right now with another hour coming in August. Unlike WWE, AEW has shown (so far) that they indeed know how to use their talent and keep a nice balance.


To balance the pay of the new hirings? But i guess if Tony Khan can afford it all then good for him.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Punk usually denies these rumours on Twitter if they are not true. Has he said anything yet?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Hopefully he signs and the news doesn't get out. Him appearing at All Out would be fantastic.


They won’t keep it secret and shouldn’t anyway. The goal is to sell PPV so if Punk is debuting they’ll announce ahead of time so people will buy the show.

Bryan should be held out till the Arthur Ashe show


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> Punk usually denies these rumours on Twitter if they are not true. Has he said anything yet?


No he hasn't and it's exactly why _this_ time I am paying more attention to this rumour, it feels right. Khan is on a spending spree, there's a boatload of talent Punk hasn't worked with and he'll have complete creative freedom.....if he wants one last run then it's clobberin' time.


----------



## Fwwla (Feb 27, 2021)

Is Punk truly interested in wrestling again though? I’m not saying he’s not going to AEW at this point since it’s apparently confirmed, but what’s with the apparent sudden change in attitude? He was probably hating on wrestling just a month ago, now he wants to return. I can’t help but to think he either likes the money or he feels/felt really pressured by fans to return to wrestling since they’ve been asking him when he’s returning constantly for years now in interviews. I don’t know if he actually got his passion back for wrestling though and if he’s just gonna be bored in the ring in reality. I’ve heard people saying if he cared about the money he would’ve returned with WWE since he could make more, but don’t forget he has a grunge against WWE and WWE still isn’t on good terms with him either, so why would he go back there even if he could make more money in WWE? Punk even said himself in interviews it would require lots of money for him to return to any wrestling ring. He’s probably satisfied with the money AEW’s giving him, despite if he could make more in WWE because he likely thinks his grudge with WWE is more important than WWE money, he’ll probably still make a lot in AEW.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

If AEW get Bryan and Punk, then what a tremendous piece of business that is.

Two genuine superstars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

If Punk or Bryan or both doesn’t come - i hope we don’t have to hear about it for ages about how TK screwed up

not a peep of this is from AEW

i’ll believe it when i see it

but still….. yes yes yes yes YES YES YESYESYEYSYEYSYYEYSYE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well this feels legit. You have observer, fightful and others mentioning Punk & Bryan. Little too coincidental. Sometimes if a Punk rumor happens it's not so widespread to be spoken about at the same time by various wrestling news outlets. In the past, there was just small mini rumors or hints of maybe Punk coming to AEW but this one seems larger than any in the past. Remember one time for ALL OUT in the past, there was someone saying the promotion had red stars people assumed Punk would arrive? lol But yeah this time it feels like there is some major stuff about to go down.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Ideally would like Punk to arrive at all out to a massive pop, but not put in the main event scene right off the hop, maybe set up a Darby Allin feud. Then Bryan showing up in New York to challenge Omega.

either way, AEW is crushing it!!

page vs omega.. all out could be best PPV in the past decade

Sting helping elevate Cassidy in a fun under card match.

pac vs andrande

thunder Rosa vs Brit baker


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I just finished Bryan’s book - and in it, he says his and CM Punk’s dream was a main event match against each other at Wrestlemania

and he thought this scale of match would never happen - and this was a big regret for him

leave it to based TK to deliver on the dreams


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

elo said:


> No he hasn't and it's exactly why _this_ time I am paying more attention to this rumour, it feels right. Khan is on a spending spree, there's a boatload of talent Punk hasn't worked with and he'll have complete creative freedom.....if he wants one last run then it's clobberin' time.


Yes after sleeping on it, I believe it is more likely now. Especially because Punk has stayed quiet.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'd love it, they'd be massive signings. But we've heard this shit around Punk for years now, why would this year be anymore legitimate.
> 
> 
> aka we've heard Punk is returning to wrestling rumours every year since he left and it still hasn't happened.


No, this is very different. We've heard rumors of what ifs in the past not that the contract is about to be signed and both parties have agreed to terms. This may be BS in the end but to pretend this is anything like rumors past is laughable.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I neither a punk or Bryan guy … but I am getting excited. Why is that?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again, I'll believe it when I see it. Fightful aren't the most reliable source.


Thats factually incorrect. Fightful and Sean Ross Sapp are probably one of the most reliable sources in wrestling media right now.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Give me Punk/MJF promo battles please.


----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)

Huge acquisition if true. Despite not being active for the last seven years he's still a big enough name to put some eyeballs on the product.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I will believe it when I see it. If him and Bryan are on AEW, damn that will be a game changer for sure


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

ShadowCounter said:


> No, this is very different. We've heard rumors of what ifs in the past not that the contract is about to be signed and both parties have agreed to terms. This may be BS in the end but to pretend this is anything like rumors past is laughable.


Again, I'm willing to be proven wrong if it happens, but I'm not convinced.



A PG Attitude said:


> Thats factually incorrect. Fightful and Sean Ross Sapp are probably one of the most reliable sources in wrestling media right now.


Are they though?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again, I'm willing to be proven wrong if it happens, but I'm not convinced.
> 
> 
> Are they though?


Yes. I've been following Fightful since their inception. Sean doesn't post speculation, if he reports something it means he has multiple sources from within the industry and he doesn't speculate he will report what he's been told.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

A PG Attitude said:


> Yes. I've been following Fightful since their inception. Sean doesn't post speculation, if he reports something it means he has multiple sources from within the industry and he doesn't speculate he will report what he's been told.


Fair enough I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, we just have to wait and see now.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

If both Bryan and Punk are signed, then I think this would be the most historic acquisition in the history of pro wrestling.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DaveRA said:


> I neither a punk or Bryan guy … but I am getting excited. Why is that?


i think for the same reason i’ve always been excited about punk - even though i’m not his biggest fan

its exciting for what it means for AEW

if punk debuted when he should’ve - at All Out Chicago - we would be having very different conversations right now regarding ratings, merch etc etc

doesn’t matter if people like these two - they will push AEW into a different sphere regardless - and that is exciting

also, who doesn’t want to see Punk, Bryan vs Kenny, Hangman, Jungle Boy, Miro, Allin, MJF and more - dream matches


----------



## HangmanAEW (Jul 12, 2021)

I rewatched some of his summer of punk, by god this guy can cut apromo

Jericho. MJF. Now fingers crossed punk.

Wonder if it's more than the $6m ayear mox gets?

Bryan just wants to wrestle but obviously in a good price range.

Can't wait for more....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

One thing I’ve always wondered about CM Punk is how he was able to negotiate a deal at WWE where they’d never own the CM Punk name. That was shrewd on his part.

If he were debuting as Phil Brooks it wouldn’t be the same.

Bryan Danielson or Daniel Bryan is little difference tho


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

HangmanAEW said:


> I rewatched some of his summer of punk, by god this guy can cut apromo
> 
> Jericho. MJF. Now fingers crossed punk.
> 
> ...


Mox is not getting 6 million a year from AEW. 2-3 at the most.


----------



## THE_OD (Nov 21, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> If both Bryan and Punk are signed, then I think this would be the most historic acquisition in the history of pro wrestling.


Eh.. Pretty sure André to WWWF, Flair to WWF, Hogan to WCW and a few others are far bigger.

Punk and Bryan are huge names, but Punk has been inactive for nearly 8 years, and hasnt done much to keep his mainstream appeal. And Bryan has pretty much admitted that he want's to slow down and focus on his family, so I don't see him doing much except job in a couple of dream matches before he retires.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will believe it when I see it, but if this signing happens I will give AEW another chance.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

IF he joins I will start watching religiously again. IF
he signs.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> If both Bryan and Punk are signed, then I think this would be the most historic acquisition in the history of pro wrestling.


Not even close to Hogan signing with WCW. Punk and Bryan are big names in today’s landscape, but in the wider context of wrestling they’re not even close to some of the other bigger names. Heck if AEW were to sign up Lesnar, Reigns or Cena, those would be even bigger acquisitions.


----------



## iknownothingsir (Jan 7, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Again, I'll believe it when I see it. Fightful aren't the most reliable source.


What? First Meltzer and now SRS. Who does the IWC even trust these days, huh?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Not even close to Hogan signing with WCW. Punk and Bryan are big names in today’s landscape, but in the wider context of wrestling they’re not even close to some of the other bigger names. Heck if AEW were to sign up Lesnar, Reigns or Cena, those would be even bigger acquisitions.





THE_OD said:


> Eh.. Pretty sure André to WWWF, Flair to WWF, Hogan to WCW and a few others are far bigger.
> 
> Punk and Bryan are huge names, but Punk has been inactive for nearly 8 years, and hasnt done much to keep his mainstream appeal. And Bryan has pretty much admitted that he want's to slow down and focus on his family, so I don't see him doing much except job in a couple of dream matches before he retires.


I’d argue against that. Regarding Bryan, the same could be said about Hogan when he signed with WCW (“his twilight years”) and look how that turned out.

also I can’t help but think their inactivity and demand for them especially Punk will play better than a direct jump of the ship.

I believe if Lesnar or Reigns were to jump then they’d get a similar treatment to Moxley. Which is still great but not there on the supply and demand side of things.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Punk being out so long helps his appeal. He got out before he became stale. 

If Punk had kept on wrestling at WWE for last 7 years and then left it’d be like getting someone like Randy Orton. It’s be a name but nothing more.

Punk is a much fresher act at this point than really anyone they could sign.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jericho posted an article on this on his website and posted to say he approved it. So it's happening folks! Punk and Bryan in aew. Hope they debut at a ppv and not on weekly TV. Be better that way.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

As long as we don't build our hopes up and end up with Christian again lol. Or ryback.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Him and Bryan. Awesome deals. Hopefully AEW will be on free TV in Germany soon


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thisissting said:


> As long as we don't build our hopes up and end up with Christian again lol. Or ryback.


or Bruan 🤦‍♂️


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Well this feels legit. You have observer, fightful and others mentioning Punk & Bryan. Little too coincidental. Sometimes if a Punk rumor happens it's not so widespread to be spoken about at the same time by various wrestling news outlets. In the past, there was just small mini rumors or hints of maybe Punk coming to AEW but this one seems larger than any in the past. Remember one time for ALL OUT in the past, there was someone saying the promotion had red stars people assumed Punk would arrive? lol But yeah this time it feels like there is some major stuff about to go down.
> 
> View attachment 104771


Oh wow, yeah that was a stretch, the stars are from the Chicago flag, that's why Punk used them.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> I’d argue against that. Regarding Bryan, the same could be said about Hogan when he signed with WCW (“his twilight years”) and look how that turned out.
> 
> also I can’t help but think their inactivity and demand for them especially Punk will play better than a direct jump of the ship.


There’s a difference between Hogan and Bryan/Punk. Hogan was already though of as the Babe Ruth of wrestling. Hulk Hogan is as recognisable as Mike Tyson, Michael Jackson, Michael Jordan. He was a big part of American pop culture. Vince saw him as a living legend, but wanted to build new stars.

Punk has hurt his appeal through failed UFC fights and going to the talk show. Bryan has lost clean so many times that he has lost his initial popularity. Both are great talents and AEW need book them as their biggest stars and in the main event. If they don’t, then they are a bunch of idiots.



hardcorewrasslin said:


> I believe if Lesnar or Reigns were to jump then they’d get a similar treatment to Moxley. Which is still great but not there on the supply and demand side of things.


If Reigns and Lesnar are get the Moxley treatment, then they’re doing something wrong. These two are unequivocally the top two stars of wrestling and need to be booked as such.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok I'm hyped now, can't turn back.

Chicago week Dynamite, All Out and NY shows will either be absolute best AEW shows or they will end up as 3 big disappointments in AEW history.

If these reports are bullshit, I hope TK, Cody or someone from AEW denies them in time and not use it to sell arenas.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Time to give me credit I believe. I called it two weeks ago.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Time to give me credit I believe. I called it two weeks ago.


Dude let it happen first. Btw did you know anything for certain or was it speculation?


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

BrutalB said:


> That's how I feel. I kinda fell out of love with wrestling in the last few years but I have kept my eyes on the dirt sheets. The Edge return got my eyeballs back on WWE, that is until covid hit. I actually started checking out AEW in spots then as well. I watched last night's Dynamite, Sunday's MITB, and RAW and the best show I watched was hands down Dynamite.


I have a love-hate relationship with AEW so I've been on and off off it since its inception.

Those signings would definitely bring me to the company again.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Like I said with Danielson, I'll have to see it to believe it. That being said, if AEW manages to sign them both, this is a game changer. This is like Hall and Nash level stuff if true.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

zkorejo said:


> Dude let it happen first. Btw did you know anything for certain or was it speculation?


Just a gut feeling seeing how things were going.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

PushCrymeTyme said:


>


Damn. That really sets in just how young MJF is.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> There’s a difference between Hogan and Bryan/Punk. Hogan was already though of as the Babe Ruth of wrestling. Hulk Hogan is as recognisable as Mike Tyson, Michael Jackson, Michael Jordan. He was a big part of American pop culture. Vince saw him as a living legend, but wanted to build new stars.
> 
> Punk has hurt his appeal through failed UFC fights and going to the talk show. Bryan has lost clean so many times that he has lost his initial popularity. Both are great talents and AEW need book them as their biggest stars and in the main event. If they don’t, then they are a bunch of idiots.
> 
> ...





TheGreatBanana said:


> Not even close to Hogan signing with WCW. Punk and Bryan are big names in today’s landscape, but in the wider context of wrestling they’re not even close to some of the other bigger names. Heck if AEW were to sign up Lesnar, Reigns or Cena, those would be even bigger acquisitions.





hardcorewrasslin said:


> I’d argue against that. Regarding Bryan, the same could be said about Hogan when he signed with WCW (“his twilight years”) and look how that turned out.
> 
> also I can’t help but think their inactivity and demand for them especially Punk will play better than a direct jump of the ship


Still as much as a star Hogan was, I believe that Punk AND Bryan outweigh him in value.

Also Lesnar and especially Reigns are Mox tier… I would I argue that Mox is even better than both of them (when compared as seperate entities). Lesnar has strength but lacks charisma. Roman, I actually have no clue what he brings besides being related to the Rock lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

How reliable is Ringside News? It was them and not Fightful reporting this.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Time to give me credit I believe. I called it two weeks ago.


A long with the other thousands who thought this too? Like what do you want from this? lmao


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TheFiend666 said:


> A long with the other thousands who thought this too? Like what do you want from this? lmao


I opened the thread two weeks ago. Told people to remembered this thread and said: it’s just a matter of time before Punk shows up. Give me some credit.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> I opened the thread two weeks ago. Told people to remembered this thread and said: it’s just a matter of time before Punk shows up. Give me some credit.


no


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jedah said:


> How reliable is Ringside News? It was them and not Fightful reporting this.


Jericho has more or less confirmed in social media.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From the WON:

'A WWE source has said that internally the belief is that Punk has signed with AEW. There are a number of things going on behind-the-scenes that would indicate that, but nobody in AEW has confirmed it, and of course, they won’t until the decision is made for them to go public with something of that magnitude. '

WWE is apparently responding to the Punk/Danielson situation by exploring a quick return for Braun Strowman.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

3venflow said:


> From the WON:
> 
> 'A WWE source has said that internally the belief is that Punk has signed with AEW. There are a number of things going on behind-the-scenes that would indicate that, but nobody in AEW has confirmed it, and of course, they won’t until the decision is made for them to go public with something of that magnitude. '
> 
> WWE is apparently responding to the Punk/Danielson situation by exploring a quick return for Braun Strowman.


 Bringing back Strowman certainly offsets AEW getting Punk and Bryan haha


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

TheFiend666 said:


> no


Yes.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

3venflow said:


> From the WON:
> 
> 'A WWE source has said that internally the belief is that Punk has signed with AEW. There are a number of things going on behind-the-scenes that would indicate that, but nobody in AEW has confirmed it, and of course, they won’t until the decision is made for them to go public with something of that magnitude. '
> 
> WWE is apparently responding to the Punk/Danielson situation by exploring a quick return for Braun Strowman.


Do WWE really think you can counter Cm Fucking Punk with Boring Snoreman 🤣🤣🤣

If I can't get September 5th off from work I'm calling in sick that day 😎


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> From the WON:
> 
> 'A WWE source has said that internally the belief is that Punk has signed with AEW. There are a number of things going on behind-the-scenes that would indicate that, but nobody in AEW has confirmed it, and of course, they won’t until the decision is made for them to go public with something of that magnitude. '
> 
> WWE is apparently responding to the Punk/Danielson situation by exploring a quick return for Braun Strowman.


That definitely sounds like something Meltzer would "report" but it also sounds like something Vince would actually do haha.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> September holy shit the debut of both Punk and Bryan in that one month. That's heavy. The roster is damn huge as it is right now, i wonder if some cuts will happen?


Remember quite a few contracts are set to expire the new year I'm sure some wont be renewed.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

thisissting said:


> Jericho has more or less confirmed in social media.


Where?



3venflow said:


> From the WON:
> 
> 'A WWE source has said that internally the belief is that Punk has signed with AEW. There are a number of things going on behind-the-scenes that would indicate that, but nobody in AEW has confirmed it, and of course, they won’t until the decision is made for them to go public with something of that magnitude. '
> 
> WWE is apparently responding to the Punk/Danielson situation by exploring a quick return for Braun Strowman.


OK, now this is starting to have some legs. I'm not betting on it but I'll move to cautious optimism.



RogueSlayer said:


> Do WWE really think you can counter Cm Fucking Punk with Boring Snoreman 🤣🤣🤣
> 
> If I can't get September 5th off from work I'm calling in sick that day 😎


That would be more like they don't want AEW to get him too, on top of Punk and Bryan.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Remember quite a few contracts are set to expire the new year I'm sure some wont be renewed.


AEW hasnt really cutted anyone without a reason. Theyve got very deep pockets.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

2 strong gets for the company if true. But again, I'll believe it when I see it. Punk returns have been thrown around for years now. I don't see Bryan doing more than a handful of matches as he's said he wants to spend more time with his family. It still remains to be seen how much of a game changer these signings will be if true. Punk hasn't been relevant since getting his ass kicked in UFC a few years back and Bryan has cooled off quite a bit since returning. Still good acquisitions, however let's not pretend that both guys are at their peak popularity.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Martyn said:


> AEW hasnt really cutted anyone without a reason. Theyve got very deep pockets.


Not being renewed does not mean being cut.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

One thing that Khan has to make sure of is how they present the debuts of Punk and Bryan. I would go over it a bunch of times with the production team. Timing is key to maximizing the crowd reaction and impact of the moment. Go over it with the production team a few times to make sure that everything is right.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They just need Beth and Kofi to complete the set!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Joining the milk a billionaire club i see...


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

zkorejo said:


> Ok I'm hyped now, can't turn back.
> 
> Chicago week Dynamite, All Out and NY shows will either be absolute best AEW shows or they will end up as 3 big disappointments in AEW history.
> 
> If these reports are bullshit, I hope TK, Cody or someone from AEW denies them in time and not use it to sell arenas.


Considering a lot of the initial rumors were coming from WWE, If they weren't signing them I think they would have said something by now, the hype is off the charts and failing to deliver on this at All Out if people buy the PPV expecting Punk and are disappointed, it would be an absolutely massive blow and would almost instantly halt their momentum. Would be one of the worst single decisions any company has made in a long time to just let the hype train run and fuck the fans like that. Kiss your goodwill goodbye. 

But the fact that Meltzer and SRS are both basically saying, they haven't put pen to paper yet but everything and anyone willing to talk is saying yeah it's happening makes me think it's pretty much a done deal.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Double post


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Considering a lot of the initial rumors were coming from WWE, If they weren't signing them I think they would have said something by now, the hype is off the charts and failing to deliver on this at All Out if people buy the PPV expecting Punk and are disappointed, it would be an absolutely massive blow and would almost instantly halt their momentum. Would be one of the worst single decisions any company has made in a long time to just let the hype train run and fuck the fans like that. Kiss your goodwill goodbye.
> 
> But the fact that Meltzer and SRS are both basically saying, they haven't put pen to paper yet but everything and anyone willing to talk is saying yeah it's happening makes me think it's pretty much a done deal.


I told myself to not hype myself for Punk or Bryan or any signing until I saw them on AEW programming. But from the sound of what SRS and Meltzer said, this does seem like the most close to seeing Punk signing with AEW. Makes all sense in the world. Fans are back, AO is in Chicago.. I wouldn't even be surprised to learn that this was a planned leak to get crowd red hot for Punk.

Considering how the CM Punk chants have kind of died down over the years after being disappointed for so damn long. 

For a Punk return, you actually need that MITB 2011 like passionate crowd chanting for Punk. Add to the fact them not knowing if he will show up or not. And when/if he does. The arena will explode.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

In the past everytime there was a CM punk signing hype, Cody tweeted really fast that CM Punk was not going to be there.

This time he's not saying anything


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 22, 2021)

Won't make a difference. Any appeal he had was gone when he got his face bashed in by tomato cans that he was meant to beat in UFC. Now he's viewed as an undersized loud mouth who can't walk the walk.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

@zkorejo If these are planned leaks, then it was pretty smart. It obviously gives AEW some hype and continues their momentum when they retuned to touring. It wouldn't be shocked if they had a few extra viewers because people are checking it out to get familiar with the show before the debuts.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

All CM Punk has to do is walk to the ring at the end of All Out in the Now Arena and cut a worked shoot promo on The Elite and Khan. 

It will be better than anything WWE has done in years.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Still as much as a star Hogan was, I believe that Punk AND Bryan outweigh him in value.


One of biggest Bryan fans on this site but no fucking way does a 2021 Punk 10 years after his peak of popularity and Bryan 7 years after his peak of popularity outweigh 94 Hogan in value. 



> Also Lesnar and especially Reigns are Mox tier… I would I argue that Mox is even better than both of them (when compared as seperate entities). Lesnar has strength but lacks charisma. Roman, I actually have no clue what he brings besides being related to the Rock lol


I cannot tell if this is serious or not. Dean Ambrose was Brock Lesnar tier. Are you fucking nuts or something 

And Reigns is ten times the star that Ambrose was. Its not close even https://trends.google.com/trends/explore?q=/m/0bzvkq,/m/027wknh


Freelancer said:


> Like I said with Danielson, I'll have to see it to believe it. That being said, if AEW manages to sign them both, this is a game changer. This is like Hall and Nash level stuff if true.


Hall and Nash had one of the strongest storylines in pro wrestling history to work with coming in. If Nash and Hall hadn't that history would be alot different 

So far AEW have shown they can hype a debut but they struggle to sustain that after few weeks.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Last time I checked they were in talks but no deal has actually been fine. the only one who has actually been said to have officially signed is Bryan Danielson.

Punk is already said that he is not going to sign and less he knows that they have decent storylines for him and that he has no interest in being just another wrestler on a badly written program. So I wouldn't have much hope in him actually signing with them as long as Tony Khan keeps trying to be the booker because Tony Khan can't book


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Martyn said:


> AEW hasnt really cutted anyone without a reason. Theyve got very deep pockets.


Yes but they are also back on the road and looking to get better. Some if the lower and midcarders are expendable for sure.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> Last time I checked they were in talks but no deal has actually been fine. the only one who has actually been said to have officially signed is Bryan Danielson.
> 
> Punk is already said that he is not going to sign and less he knows that they have decent storylines for him and that he has no interest in being just another wrestler on a badly written program. So I wouldn't have much hope in him actually signing with them as long as Tony Khan keeps trying to be the booker because Tony Khan can't book


I'll remember this post lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

If nothing else these reports of Punk and Bryan signings has really rattled alot of WWE marks exposing themselves here. So much for "we hate cuz we care" bs.

I am loving this forum today.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

validreasoning said:


> One of biggest Bryan fans on this site but no fucking way does a 2021 Punk 10 years after his peak of popularity and Bryan 7 years after his peak of popularity outweigh 94 Hogan in value.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brock is washed, let’s not forget where the ratings were during his last few reigns.

You’re presenting skewed data… at the time of that graph in 2020, you’re comparing Reigns in a decades old promotion with Mox in a 1 year old promotion. 

Also the fact you’re calling him “Ambrose” is all I need to know to not go any further wasting my time with you, lol


----------



## IAmKaim (Jul 7, 2021)

This just seems too good to be true. I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

It's so easy to pick out the WWE marks in the thread:

If Punk/Bryan sign with WWE, they are considered Steve Austin level stars.

If Punk/Bryan sign with AEW, they get branded has beens and glorified midcarders.


LOL! These WWE marks can fuck off and go fap to their Randy Orton and Cuck Rollins posters.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

3venflow said:


> From the WON:
> 
> 'A WWE source has said that internally the belief is that Punk has signed with AEW. There are a number of things going on behind-the-scenes that would indicate that, but nobody in AEW has confirmed it, and of course, they won’t until the decision is made for them to go public with something of that magnitude. '
> 
> WWE is apparently responding to the Punk/Danielson situation by exploring a quick return for Braun Strowman.


I called punk and Bryan B+ players the other day and I stick by it. Perhaps A- 

Strowman is a C-player.

That’s hilarious.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> It's so easy to pick out the WWE marks in the thread:
> 
> If Punk/Bryan sign with WWE, they are considered Steve Austin level stars.
> 
> ...


At one time they were close to austin levels of over, but that time seems to have past. I'd say the same thing if they end up with wwe. They're big acquisitions for whatever company hires them, however their drawing power isn't quite what it once was. Even when Cena was advertised for raw this week they only poped a 1.9 in ratings. There are no mega stars left.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Do I think cm punk’s best days are behind him? Yep

will I pop like a lovesick teenager shouting, screaming and jumping up and down if Pink debuts on AEW? You best believe it

please please be true


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> If nothing else these reports of Punk and Bryan signings has really rattled alot of WWE marks exposing themselves here. So much for "we hate cuz we care" bs.
> 
> I am loving this forum today.


Yep you gotta lot of TheWood alts trying to downplay it when if they were going to WWE they’d all be hyping it.

At this point I have no idea how WWE has any fans at all. I mean why even post in this section if you hate AEW? I don’t get it. Not everyone likes rap music, but some people do. And it’d be like someone who hates rap music, going to a rap music forum and writing that the music sucks. What’s the point?

Vince and I think Jim Cornette have a small but loud % of Marks that have Stockholm Syndrome


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yep you gotta lot of TheWood alts trying to downplay it when if they were going to WWE they’d all be hyping it.
> 
> At this point I have no idea how WWE has any fans at all. I mean why even post in this section if you hate AEW? I don’t get it. Not everyone likes rap music, but some people do. And it’d be like someone who hates rap music, going to a rap music forum and writing that the music sucks. What’s the point?
> 
> Vince and I think Jim Cornette have a small but loud % of Marks that have Stockholm Syndrome


It's called a cult.


----------



## ABH-22 (Apr 9, 2018)

Anyone else have a feeling this Punk deal has been agreed for a long time & was just waiting on the fans return?


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm calling bullshit on this until I see a tweet from Fabrizio Romano confirming *Total agreement *and *Here we go *on the deal between them and AEW.


----------



## Xx_Warrior_xX (Jul 22, 2021)

I hope this is true but I seen
someone say that ringside news isn't very reliable?


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Still as much as a star Hogan was, I believe that Punk AND Bryan outweigh him in value.
> 
> Also Lesnar and especially Reigns are Mox tier… I would I argue that Mox is even better than both of them (when compared as seperate entities). Lesnar has strength but lacks charisma. Roman, I actually have no clue what he brings besides being related to the Rock lol


Dude no one outweighs Hogan, he was on a different. You have no knowledge of the wrestling business if you think they outweigh him in value. Hogan kickstarted two wrestling booms. For you to say that, Punk and Bryan first need to create that boom, which isn’t going by to happen because AEW does is hype a debut and mess their run up.

Also Moxley isn’t even close to the level of Reigns let alone Lesnar. Reigns is the big wrestling star today. Lesnar is mega star and both have a bigger name than him. If you think Lesnar has no charisma then you legitimately didn’t watch him fight in UFC. You’re just a wrestling new fan who doesn’t know what they’re talking about.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Who is Punk's first feud/program with? If Danielson is signed, I think he's going directly to Omega. 

Cody is feuding with Black. Andrade with DT. 

Punk vs Miro? But then does Miro lose? Do you job Punk? 

Moxley losing a lot lately. 

Punk siding with Darby Allin would come off like this - 









Given Punk's history with Gallows, could you bring Punk in low level as siding with Elite Hunter Frankie Kazarian? 

What about Punk being brought in as one of MJF's Feats of Jericho tests - Only for a finger poke of doom ending swerve with Punk and Jericho in ultimate cahoots. 

Has anybody ever watched Diggstown (the movie not the television show)? The ending when the conman is bringing in the ultimate ringer after the Gossett character things he finally won a gauntlet of fights, but that ringer just lays down unveiling that the conman was outconned. 

Jericho vs MJF just about to happen at ALL OUT, but MJF says "Wait a minute you only passed four feats - that one you've been counting didn't count because it was a non-finish. So before you get to face me you need to defeat this man - CM Punk". Punk enters as the crowd goes apeshit. Jericho and Punk circle each other and just before lock up both Jericho and Punk smile at each other and Punk lays down and Jericho pins him. Jericho wins and is still fresh for MJF match. 

Jericho could end up winning the match, but more because he outsmarted MJF who thought CM Punk was the ace up his sleeve heading into the match. This also would set up Friedman vs Punk out of ALL OUT and finally end IC vs Pinnacle.


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Oracle said:


> If true its a huge game changer would get me back watching weekly instead of sporadically


Yep, same here!


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

This is something to look forward to!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

If both of them are coming, one should turn heel immediately after coming out 😬 And I’d say it should be Punk.


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Believe it when we see it. Until then all rumors. Same with bryan


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

xdxdxcx said:


> Believe it when we see it. Until then all rumors. Same with bryan


You don’t want to believe it 😂


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I really like CM Punk in WWE and I've never really liked Bryan. I honestly don't really care if they show up in AEW, I'll still continue to watch both AEW and WWE regardless.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Both being top faces would be the assumption, but one should be a heel i suppose.


----------



## Rocking Robin (Jul 7, 2021)

Anybody else getting a Kurt Angle or Jeff Hardy joining tna vibe from this?!


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Dude no one outweighs Hogan, he was on a different. You have no knowledge of the wrestling business if you think they outweigh him in value. Hogan kickstarted two wrestling booms. For you to say that, Punk and Bryan first need to create that boom, which isn’t going by to happen because AEW does is hype a debut and mess their run up.
> 
> Also Moxley isn’t even close to the level of Reigns let alone Lesnar. Reigns is the big wrestling star today. Lesnar is mega star and both have a bigger name than him. If you think Lesnar has no charisma then you legitimately didn’t watch him fight in UFC. You’re just a wrestling new fan who doesn’t know what they’re talking about.



Agree to disagree then

If you think that Reigns is better than Mox in any way at all besides being overhyped by Vince then I can legitimately question your sanity lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Makes you think though:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418615629448425474


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A good thing with Punk is his face hasn't aged very much since he disappeared. He has grey in his beard when he grows it, but he still looks pretty young for his age.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Assuming he is coming in, will "Cult of Personality" be his theme again?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

MaseMan said:


> Assuming he is coming in, will "Cult of Personality" be his theme again?


No way it won’t be.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BTW, Sean Ross Sapp saying as of Friday he hasn't heard about Punk signing an AEW contract.

Although that doesn't really contradict reports, because most of them have said he has a verbal agreement with AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

MaseMan said:


> Assuming he is coming in, will "Cult of Personality" be his theme again?


Don't know how much AFI charge for their music but Miseria Cantare is a must if at least kind of affordable.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

iknownothingsir said:


> What? First Meltzer and now SRS. Who does the IWC even trust these days, huh?


I've never trusted Meltzer anyway because he's a piece of shit in real life, and SRS is eh.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Agree to disagree then
> 
> If you think that Reigns is better than Mox in any way at all besides being overhyped by Vince then I can legitimately question your sanity lol


Both are good, but Reigns has been having excellent matches in wwe while mox has been doing garbage death matches. Mox is definitely better on promos, but in ring I'll give it to Roman. Mox seems to have regressed in ring since leaving wwe.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> BTW, Sean Ross Sapp saying as of Friday he hasn't heard about Punk signing an AEW contract.
> 
> Although that doesn't really contradict reports, because most of them have said he has a verbal agreement with AEW.


Yeah supposedly they are waiting to meet in person to sign so we'll see.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Agree to disagree then
> 
> If you think that Reigns is better than Mox in any way at all besides being overhyped by Vince then I can legitimately question your sanity lol


I’m perfectly sane, you on the other hand are questionable. I’m a big Roman hater, but I can’t be bias with my hate against him and deny the fact he’s head and shoulders above everyone in the industry right now. He always brings a big fight feel, something Moxley is incapable. Everytime Moxley cuts a promo he sounds like a psycho. Moxley isn’t good at cutting promos that sell tickets. He hasn’t got the promo ability that wrestlers from the 80’s had.


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Jul 22, 2021)

Rocking Robin said:


> Anybody else getting a Kurt Angle or Jeff Hardy joining tna vibe from this?!


Getting more of X-Pac and Shannon Moore joining TNA vibes from this.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Getting more of X-Pac and Shannon Moore joining TNA vibes from this.


Trolls gonna troll


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Getting more of X-Pac and Shannon Moore joining TNA vibes from this.


X-Pac and Shannon Moore we're main eventers in WWE 🤔

Did X-Pac or Shannon Moore main event wrestlemania the same year they signed for TNA 🤣🤣🤣

Bore off troll


----------



## Stevieg786 (Apr 2, 2017)

MaseMan said:


> Assuming he is coming in, will "Cult of Personality" be his theme again?


Had to be, surely


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

DZ Crew said:


> Both are good, but Reigns has been having excellent matches in wwe while mox has been doing garbage death matches. Mox is definitely better on promos, but in ring I'll give it to Roman. Mox seems to have regressed in ring since leaving wwe.


Roman is decent in the ring… but he’s just bland as hell, as he shows absolutely no character at all.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

TheGreatBanana said:


> I’m perfectly sane, you on the other hand are questionable. I’m a big Roman hater, but I can’t be bias with my hate against him and deny the fact he’s head and shoulders above everyone in the industry right now. He always brings a big fight feel, something Moxley is incapable. Everytime Moxley cuts a promo he sounds like a psycho. Moxley isn’t good at cutting promos that sell tickets. He hasn’t got the promo ability that wrestlers from the 80’s had.


Firstly, I actually like Roman and I can clearly admit where he’s lacking and unfortunately his current character stinks and for boring 5 months ago and to say that Mox lacks energy the big fight feel is absolutely ridiculous… 

Anyways, we clearly aren’t going to agree on our views, so I think it’s best to just agree to disagree, dude


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

CMPunkRock316 said:


> Give me Punk/MJF promo battles please.


Punk is so above and beyond MJF promo-wise it's not even funny. That would be wasting Punk's time. There's no wink wink with Punk, no cartoonish things, no playing at being the bad guy. Everything Punk does is all real, baby. It's as realistic as they come. Nobody can do that in AEW. The only way this could work would be if Punk is in the ring with Cody and he undress him for the phony that he is which would lead to Cody turning heel. 

Scratch that - I want Punk to do that with every AEW wrestler. Just semi-shoot on them non-stop on every Dynamite episodes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Omega was interviewed on WOR and may have let it slip.

Quote:

“(These were) Two extremely intelligent people who found a way to sort, I don’t want to say cheat the system, but it was a system that was not created for them there,” Omega said. “And they were able to break every ceiling that was placed in front of them and emerge as an actual legend that will never be forgotten. *So it’s cool for me to think that I’ll be able to get in the ring with these two. Possibly. *But I think because they were so prominent in the WWE, and a lot of that is featured with segments, angles, character work. For me, as exciting as the wrestling part is, the ability to tell a story is more exciting for me.” 









Kenny Omega On CM Punk and Daniel Bryan


Kenny Omega talks about CM Punk and Daniel Bryan and potentially gives away that they will be coming to AEW.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Omega was interviewed on WOR and may have let it slip.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


based Omega

he knows what he’s doing - they’re leaning into it now that the rumours are out


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Kenny Omega basically confirmed it to Meltzer at the end of this interview.

He tried to save it adding "..possibly" at the end but he pretty much spoiled it.

There's also the fact about how he hyped them up for several minutes to build them up as "megastars".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Meltzer seems to think AEW should change booking plans if they get Punk and Danielson and keep the belt on Kenny to sell the dream title matches. I think it'd be tragic for Hangman to not get his moment in the sun, though.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Omega was interviewed on WOR and may have let it slip.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


Possibly came after a slight pause.

Daniel Bryan and Cm Punk to AEW confirmed!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer seems to think AEW should change booking plans if they get Punk and Danielson and keep the belt on Kenny to sell the dream title matches. I think it'd be tragic for Hangman to not get his moment in the sun, though.


Yeah that's one way to possibly ruin their new signings.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer seems to think AEW should change booking plans if they get Punk and Danielson and keep the belt on Kenny to sell the dream title matches. I think it'd be tragic for Hangman to not get his moment in the sun, though.


meltzer should just report

no way should these guys derail hangman’s story


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer seems to think AEW should change booking plans if they get Punk and Danielson and keep the belt on Kenny to sell the dream title matches. I think it'd be tragic for Hangman to not get his moment in the sun, though.


Thing is, you don't really need Kenny to have the title for those matches.

Kenny vs. either Bryan or Punk is a main event match on its own with or without the title. I imagine if Bryan comes at Grand Slam or soemthing, it's gonna be him vs. Kenny at Full Gear.

I would hope Punk comes in heel even though he'd naturally get a babyface reaction.

But this is all hypothetical. Cautious optimism but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

It means nothing


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418986089193238529


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, Punk is confirmed at this point.

It's actually happening.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Imagine this though.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418846613477498882


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> meltzer should just report
> 
> no way should these guys derail hangman’s story


Are we even sure Hangman winning at AO is the plan?. Everyone seemed to think Hangman was going to lose the first match.

I want them to go with whatever is planned with Hangman/Omega. Regardless of Daniel Bryan or Punk. I have faith they will do whatever has been planned from the beginning.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Imagine this though.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418846613477498882


this was my prediction for the original All Out - mjf would come out to troll / and then Punk right after for GTS

never happened and now MJF is a little above this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Are we even sure Hangman winning at AO is the plan?. Everyone seemed to think Hangman was going to lose the first match.
> 
> I want them to go with whatever is planned with Hangman/Omega. Regardless of Daniel Bryan or Punk. I have faith they will do whatever has been planned from the beginning.


oh, for sure he is losing his first match against Kenny

but no need to shoehorn people in there after him to win the title from kenny

Hangman needs to get it after his next try from kenny


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh, for sure he is losing his first match against Kenny
> 
> but no need to shoehorn people in there after him to win the title from kenny
> 
> Hangman needs to get it after his next try from kenny


Hm. I think Hangman loses at AO and wins at Grandslam. Larger crowd will add to it. 

But if they have planned something else, like Hangman winning at battle of the belts or something. I wouldn't mind having Omega vs Daniel Bryan for the title in between.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Punk and Bryan probably won't immediately fight for the title right? So, it might be easier to do feuds with Omega if he drops the belt. Also, from a storyline perspective, Adam Page is an alcoholic and CM Punk is straight edge, so that story tells itself


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Jedah said:


> Thing is, you don't really need Kenny to have the title for those matches.
> 
> Kenny vs. either Bryan or Punk is a main event match on its own with or without the title. I imagine if Bryan comes at Grand Slam or soemthing, it's gonna be him vs. Kenny at Full Gear.
> 
> ...


Eventually, Punk should be the one that goes heel cause it comes so naturally to him, but not until after they book him to fued with MJF and Omega. To me, those are must have. Especially MJF. My god. The promo battles. If we have dream matches, that's my dream promo. That should happen right out of the gate since he will need something to do after beating Jericho at All Out. After one year of being stuck in basically the same angle with the same guy, MJF is in dire need of something to refresh his character and it gets no bigger than Punk's debut in AEW. Let the crowds have about 4-6 months of massive pops for Punk as a face before turning him heel. Not that it will stop them from cheering everything he says or does, but if he turns on the right guy like Darby or Hangman it will more effective in toning it down to a certain level.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Living Colour just unfollowed AEW on Twitter like an hour of following them. Someone gave them a call lol.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I really hope they aren't dumb enough to waste Punks debut on a Friday slot at 10pm just because it's their first Rampage Show. 

That slot doesn't work for a lot of people, including myself.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Meltzer seems to think AEW should change booking plans if they get Punk and Danielson and keep the belt on Kenny to sell the dream title matches. I think it'd be tragic for Hangman to not get his moment in the sun, though.


I've never said a bad word about Meltzer before but if that is what he thinks the Meltzer is a god damn idiot


----------



## Trishfever (Apr 11, 2007)

I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

And now Punk is following AEW. All coincidence I'm sure.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Yep, he's apparently only just followed them (he still follows WWE too).

Also, Bucks doing Bucks tings.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Trishfever said:


> I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


Maybe the feeling that it's now or never ?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Trishfever said:


> I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


Heels & father time


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

No solid sources then?

I just checked Cartoon Network. Nothing on there. Nothing on HGTV either.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trishfever said:


> I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


Likely what he said before. If given enough money, he'd come out of retirement. Khan likely opened up the checkbook


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Trishfever said:


> I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Glad to see everyone's in on the joke. I'm still not counting my chickens before they roost but at this point there's gonna be a lot of 'splainin to do if they disappoint us.



Jay Trotter said:


> Eventually, Punk should be the one that goes heel cause it comes so naturally to him, but not until after they book him to fued with MJF and Omega. To me, those are must have. Especially MJF. My god. The promo battles. If we have dream matches, that's my dream promo. That should happen right out of the gate since he will need something to do after beating Jericho at All Out. After one year of being stuck in basically the same angle with the same guy, MJF is in dire need of something to refresh his character and it gets no bigger than Punk's debut in AEW. Let the crowds have about 4-6 months of massive pops for Punk as a face before turning him heel. Not that it will stop them from cheering everything he says or does, but if he turns on the right guy like Darby or Hangman it will more effective in toning it down to a certain level.


Yeah I just thought of that too. MJF would be perfect for a potential Punk first feud in AEW. Absolutely perfect. You can give it a New York vs. Chicago vibe, too. Of course, that would necessitate MJF going over at All Out, which I figured Jericho would do to get some heat back.

Bryan vs. Omega and Punk vs. MJF at Full Gear. That's what I would do. Maybe have Hangman defend the title against Andrade because I'm convinced he's going over at All Out.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

They’re both blatantly coming


----------



## Trishfever (Apr 11, 2007)

somerandomfan said:


>



Well, yeah. 😋




EmbassyForever said:


> Heels & father time



Heels? 

I guess I could understand Punk wanting to end his wrestling career on his own terms much in the same way that Edge is currently doing.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Trishfever said:


> Well, yeah. 😋
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stephen Amells new drama series about pro wrestling. Punk has a role in it. Pretty sure it will be on TNT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

For those doubting this are you for reals? There is way more evidence now than ever before that Punk and Bryan are heading to AEW. I understand the doubt in the past, but today there's just so many obvious signs they are locked. Yes we still have to wait for them to appear, but its basically a done deal for both.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> For those doubting this are you for reals? There is way more evidence now than ever before that Punk and Bryan are heading to AEW. I understand the doubt in the past, but today there's just so many obvious signs they are locked. Yes we still have to wait for them to appear, but its basically a done deal for both.


Kenny Omega's recent comments and Living Colour "following" AEW sealed the deal for me. CM Punk will be there at All Out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

With The Bucks and Kenny practically blowing the surprise and the dirt sheets knowing about it for weeks you have your true reasoning why AEW will never be able to bring a "Anything can happen" type feel to their shows.

The Bucks saying "We hope they'll take our finish" and Kenny saying "Can't wait to work with them" just shut up you marks, let the moment naturally occur without blowing it.

Just imagine on a big show The Final Countdown hits to start the show and Bryan Danielson emerges from the back and then 2 weeks later Miseria Cantare hits and Punk wanders out without anyone knowing anything at all.

And it starts at the top, Tony would've signed the deal and told the EVP's who told people who told more people who told more people until it reaches the internet and completely blows it.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Chip Chipperson said:


> With The Bucks and Kenny practically blowing the surprise and the dirt sheets knowing about it for weeks you have your true reasoning why AEW will never be able to bring a "Anything can happen" type feel to their shows.
> 
> The Bucks saying "We hope they'll take our finish" and Kenny saying "Can't wait to work with them" just shut up you marks, let the moment naturally occur without blowing it.
> 
> ...


If Miseria Cantare hit instead of Cult of Personality then most people wouldn't have a clue who the fuck was about to walk out.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> If Miseria Cantare hit instead of Cult of Personality then most people wouldn't have a clue who the fuck was about to walk out.


Well then maybe the majority of the AEW fans aren't as smart as they think they are. 

I get your point though...


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Geeee said:


> Punk and Bryan probably won't immediately fight for the title right? So, it might be easier to do feuds with Omega if he drops the belt. Also, from a storyline perspective, Adam Page is an alcoholic and CM Punk is straight edge, so that story tells itself


Which story though? Hangman could lose or win, and based on that CM Punk could play face or heel, if he loses Punk could play the face and get Hangman sober for his rematch where he snatches the title. Or if Page wins, Punk could play heel and challenge the drunk because he's disgusted with the state of the company and its champion. 

One of them is long term and could be lead to an interesting long term build to an eventual title match down the road and gives them time to figure out how to fit Punk into the show, the other one puts Punk immediately into title contention with no obvious answer for who should win that showdown. Dethrone the newly minted Champ or have your new million dollar star come in and lose on his first big match-up? 

Those aren't the only stories you could tell but they seem the most logical, but I dunno there is a lot of moving parts right now and that's even without Bryan being considered.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

So much sand in so many vaginas. Watching "the universe" bitch, moan and whine about this is giving me life.

Edit: Since we're making guesses I say Page takes the belt from Omega and Bryan challenges him for who is the best wrestler ever. It keeps him away from a rematch for a bit and it allows Bryan a top program with a top guy without getting a title shot just for debuting which AEW doesn't do. As for Punk....MJF puts Jericho out for touring season with Fozzy and Punk challenges him.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Well then maybe the majority of the AEW fans aren't as smart as they think they are.
> 
> I get your point though...


What's that have to do with being smart? There's a whole lot of smart people out there who don't give a shit about wrestling at all.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> What's that have to do with being smart? There's a whole lot of smart people out there who don't give a shit about wrestling at all.


Smart to wrestling obviously.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Trishfever said:


> I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


A chance to wrestle on Cable TV every week for a company that pushes talent over size. For a company that allows authentic promos and far less scripted. If AEW were around in 2005, guys like DB/Punk would have been in AEW then and never went to WWE.

AEW has an Indy promotion feeling to it and DB/Punk are still seen far more as Indy guys than classic WWE guys


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Smart to wrestling obviously.


Jesus even people in who have been in the business for decades say they aren't smart to the business so you aren't going to get there by watching TV and listening to podcasts or shoot interviews.

Most of the time these self professed "smart" wrestling fans are simply regurgitating things that they heard people from within the business say. It's why the majority of fans don't actually work in wrestling in any capacity.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> A chance to wrestle on Cable TV every week for a company that pushes talent over size. For a company that allows authentic promos and far less scripted. If AEW were around in 2005, guys like DB/Punk would have been in AEW then and never went to WWE.
> 
> AEW has an Indy promotion feeling to it and DB/Punk are still seen far more as Indy guys than classic WWE guys


I think they still would have gone to wwe eventually especially Punk. The dream for the majority of wrestlers is to main event wrestlemania. Punk has said this multiple times too. Bryan would have never gotten as over as he did without wwe. Like it or not, they're the biggest game in town. A chance to be seen and cheered by a hundred thousand fans is too much for many to pass up.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Trishfever said:


> I wonder what (Possibly would/would have) make/made CM Punk change his stance on wrestling again.


gonna sound weird - but i think Daniel Bryan did

they always wanted one big match against each other - like a bucket list thing


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Yep, he's apparently only just followed them (he still follows WWE too).
> 
> Also, Bucks doing Bucks tings.
> 
> View attachment 105079


So hangman and DO are losing here I think.

I want the entire elite to destroy Silver 5 on 1. Make it emotional. 

They can have hangman eliminated early via dq or something.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

I can't wait for All Out when people have bought tickets and bought the PPV to see Punk's debut only for it to be Buddy Murphy instead.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cooper09 said:


> I can't wait for All Out when people have bought tickets and bought the PPV to see Punk's debut only for it to be Buddy Murphy instead.


Miro cutting a promo thanking God for the championship, strength and flexible wife, Punks music hits, comes out in a Hoodie, reveals to be Lana.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Cooper09 said:


> I can't wait for All Out when people have bought tickets and bought the PPV to see Punk's debut only for it to be Buddy Murphy instead.


Buddy and the Iiconics forming a heel pro Australian stable.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> A chance to wrestle on Cable TV every week for a company that pushes talent over size. For a company that allows authentic promos and far less scripted. If AEW were around in 2005, guys like DB/Punk would have been in AEW then and never went to WWE.
> 
> AEW has an Indy promotion feeling to it and DB/Punk are still seen far more as Indy guys than classic WWE guys


TNA was around in 2005. Punk and DB wrestled for them and didn’t like it. Although in 05 TNA did not have the budget that WWE did. So you may be right.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

They need to PROMOTE the signings. Let everybody know they've signed. And build to them making their debut on the PPV or dynamite. If true.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One thing I'm concerned about is if we get an unmotivated Punk who doesn't give a fuck about pro wrestling. Like maybe he's just doing this for money and to get the fans off his back. Could be dangerous to AEW, if you give a mic to a CM Punk who doesn't give a fuck


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Top bins said:


> They need to PROMOTE the signings. Let everybody know they've signed. And build to them making their debut on the PPV or dynamite. If true.


The hype, build and intrigue is enough promotion. AEW do shocks and surprises right. 

Moxley was perfect. They didn't need to promote him, because it was a huge event, their first and succeeded regardless. 

This is going to do a monster buy rate and sell out regardless of Punk - so no point promoting him. 

If he debuts, let it be a surprise. Because that brings more.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jedah said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> OK, now this is starting to have some legs. I'm not betting on it but I'll move to cautious optimism.
> ...


Look at jerichos Facebook page and website it runs an article saying punk is signing with aew. A fan then commented to say is media manager shouldn't be starting rumours and jericho came back on to comment it was 100% making the post. Is hardly going to make a fool of himself if its not true.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they always wanted one big match against each other - like a bucket list thing


I've read this a few times. Have either actually said this since their big match at OTL 2012?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

CovidFan said:


> I've read this a few times. Have either actually said this since their big match at OTL 2012?


bryan said it in his book of 2017


----------



## LilacLotus (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a (potentially extremely stupid) question - does CM Punk own that name, or if he does go to AEW, will he have to use a different name to CM Punk?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LilacLotus said:


> I have a (potentially extremely stupid) question - does CM Punk own that name, or if he does go to AEW, will he have to use a different name to CM Punk?


he owns it


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

LilacLotus said:


> I have a (potentially extremely stupid) question - does CM Punk own that name, or if he does go to AEW, will he have to use a different name to CM Punk?


Yes, he was CM Punk in Ring of Honor, he was CM Punk in UFC, he'll be CM Punk in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

EMGESP said:


> Kenny Omega's recent comments and Living Colour "following" AEW sealed the deal for me. CM Punk will be there at All Out.


Agreed. Notice how today more than years before there's just major widespread chatter among many sites all over. Previously it was very iffy and just rumors, while today there's more concrete evidence.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he owns it


This. And he will come in with Cult of Personality for sure. I wonder if Bryan keeps his WWE theme (which Tony can buy) or the Final Countdown one? Hmmmm.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

zkorejo said:


> Miro cutting a promo thanking God for the championship, strength and flexible wife, Punks music hits, comes out in a Hoodie, reveals to be Lana.


I'd laugh if John Laurinaitis came out disguised as Punk. 

What the heck is Johnny Ace doing in The Dynamite Zone? He don't work here!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> This. And he will come in with Cult of Personality for sure. I wonder if Bryan keeps his WWE theme (which Tony can buy) or the Final Countdown one? Hmmmm.


Final Countdown would get pop of the year.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> This. And he will come in with Cult of Personality for sure. I wonder if Bryan keeps his WWE theme (which Tony can buy) or the Final Countdown one? Hmmmm.


I think Tony knows it has to be the Final Countdown, but it’s whether he can get it or not I reckon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ringside saying that Punk signed Friday morning! Bryan and Punk in the same week. We're witnessing wrestling history. 

*AEW was very close to working on a deal with Punk, and Ringside News exclusively reported that it was virtually done. All they needed to do was sign the contract. We can now report that the deal is actually finished.

A source has confirmed that, “Punk signed on this morning!” Obviously, there is a lot of excitement over this deal. It was not confirmed when he will debut, but we were told “Punk will be on TV nearly every week.”*


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

If indeed true, then here's what they need to do.

On each Dynamite leading up All Out, they do sudden sound snippets of the 'PSH PSH' start of Cult Personality over the loud speakers. As per below:






That's all, just a second and a half of that, maybe in a lights out moment or maybe at the end of someone's match who has a big enough profile to make it matter. One week it's Cody, next Darby Allin, Mox next Kenny etc.

There will be enough people in the crowd to recognise the start of that theme for Punk as they're waiting for him now that it's really out there. So the fans can lose their minds, but you keep it ambiguous enough to not confirm anything.

The key is the commentators when this first happens to explain it away very quickly as something technical and move on without another word.

Then the next week they do that same thing and this time they acknowledge it's a thing now because it was the same as last week but they joke about the tech truck being off or something.

After another week the crowd is getting hotter for it and it happens again

The dynamite before All Out you do it but add the first guitar riff to confirm it but cut it off there. The announcers spend more time on talking about what's going on and JR mentions something about it seems familiar.

So they've gone short of announcing the guy will be there to the majority of fans, but it's done in a much more creative way creating more buzz.


----------



## Neverb3fore (Jun 25, 2021)

I am just desperate for hangman to win the title at all out, cult of personality hits as he stands in the ring with the title above his head, punk comes out and cuts a pure heel promo on pages drinking and how it will be his downfall and how he is better than him and better than everyone... The best in the world. 

Though I don't think he'll come in as a heel after so long away.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Been watching Punk promos cause of the news and I didn't realize how much I missed him lol. Certainly is interesting times. He's been one of my favorite wrestlers since I was a lad so I'm looking forward to this if true.





Also I'd prefer this to Cult of Personality. His feud with Raven is what got me into indie wrestling back in the day.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

I will say that Ringside News aren't the best source of this, they have a few times reported stuff like Sasha Banks refusing to sign a new contract and was planning to sit at home only for Sasha to sign a new contract and return about week after. While I do agree that could be the likely place for Punk to land if he wanted a wrestling return, I am talking this reporting with a pinch of salt until other sources come out.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

kennykiller12 said:


> He's been one of my favorite wrestlers since I was a lad so I'm looking forward to this if true.


Yeah, I think all the "ifs" are over. This is happening.




Sbatenney said:


> I will say that Ringside News aren't the best source of this, they have a few times reported stuff like Sasha Banks refusing to sign a new contract and was planning to sit at home only for Sasha to sign a new contract and return about week after. While I do agree that could be the likely place for Punk to land if he wanted a wrestling return, I am talking this reporting with a pinch of salt until other sources come out.


Haven't they? Meltzer clearly knows but won't just come out and say it. Omega straight up said he will be facing Bryan and Punk soon in a recent interview. I don't know what else people are waiting for. This is as confirmed as it is gonna get until Punk's debut in 6 weeks.


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

ShadowCounter said:


> Yeah, I think all the "ifs" are over. This is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many times have Meltzer actually been wrong? He also claimed Orton was going to sign with AEW but Orton signed a new WWE Contract. Also Omega also said he would be facing AJ Styles and Randy Orton soon and they both signed new WWE contracts, Dex said he would see Chad Gable soon but he seems to be tied up for a while yet. Honestly like most things I won't fully believe until either the company or Punk annouce it or it happens on the shows until then it's all rumors.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419487297389617153


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

yeahbaby! said:


> If indeed true, then here's what they need to do.
> 
> On each Dynamite leading up All Out, they do sudden sound snippets of the 'PSH PSH' start of Cult Personality over the loud speakers. As per below:
> 
> ...


Love it!

I would add a Final Countdown clock for Bryan as well. Put it on their website and show it once per dynamite. Have it end at the NYY Grand Slam show with Final Countdown playing to herald his arrival.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Ringside saying that Punk signed Friday morning! Bryan and Punk in the same week. We're witnessing wrestling history.
> 
> *AEW was very close to working on a deal with Punk, and Ringside News exclusively reported that it was virtually done. All they needed to do was sign the contract. We can now report that the deal is actually finished.
> 
> A source has confirmed that, “Punk signed on this morning!” Obviously, there is a lot of excitement over this deal. It was not confirmed when he will debut, but we were told “Punk will be on TV nearly every week.”*





yeahbaby! said:


> If indeed true, then here's what they need to do.
> 
> On each Dynamite leading up All Out, they do sudden sound snippets of the 'PSH PSH' start of Cult Personality over the loud speakers. As per below:
> 
> ...


Every week is cool but i wonder if its best as ive read and heard to keep him more minimal so he seems more special and not just like one of the guys.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1419487297389617153


Man just watching that gets me hyped. I miss that theme music.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Sbatenney said:


> How many times have Meltzer actually been wrong? He also claimed Orton was going to sign with AEW but Orton signed a new WWE Contract. Also Omega also said he would be facing AJ Styles and Randy Orton soon and they both signed new WWE contracts, Dex said he would see Chad Gable soon but he seems to be tied up for a while yet. Honestly like most things I won't fully believe until either the company or Punk annouce it or it happens on the shows until then it's all rumors.


Whatever. I just hope your kind keep this same energy when Punk appears. No "I knew it all along" bullshit.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The teasing has begun!


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

What it is suppose to show ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> What it is suppose to show ?


“living colour”

That’s the band of CM Punk’s theme song.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> The teasing has begun!
> 
> View attachment 105188


I'm not the most patient of people and all this teasing is just making it worse. Got a full fucking month to go 😩😩😩😩😩😩


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> The teasing has begun!
> 
> View attachment 105188


I think they screwing with the fans done blame them lol. 

They wouldn't be doing this if he isn't signed.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

omaroo said:


> I think they screwing with the fans done blame them lol.
> 
> They wouldn't be doing this if he isn't signed.


100% they wouldn’t. He’s on his way 😬 And him and Bryan are about to make AEW even more legit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, live and in living color...smart smart lol


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

No way Omega would have spoke the way he did if they were signed, sealed and about to be delivered.

He’d know that it’s everywhere and that if they then didn’t sign or show up it would massively harm interest in AEW. If Punk didn’t show at All Out it would have people incredibly down on the show afterwards like how the botched explosion essentially shaped the discord with him and Mox. So if Punk and Bryan weren’t done, he’d have come out and flat out said it and made sure as much as he could that fans weren’t expecting it.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

There is no reason why AEW could not do an invasion at this point.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Punk will be getting a huge pop for sure, easily the biggest one in AEW ever, but if Daniel Bryan debut's at the New York event with "The Final Countdown" I think it will eclipse Punk's reaction, especially given it'll be like 19,000 fans in the arena. What a great time to be a wrestling fan.


----------



## BroncoBuster3 (Apr 19, 2021)

Seems like AEW remembered how they got so many viewers in the first place. By hyping CM Punk.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

BroncoBuster3 said:


> Seems like AEW remembered how they got so many viewers in the first place. By hyping CM Punk.


It always been about Punk and nobody has disproved me, yet. I remember getting feedback from friends thinking he would be at All In.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Must admit, it'll be funny see people shit on Punk for his look:


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

rich110991 said:


> I think Tony knows it has to be the Final Countdown, but it’s whether he can get it or not I reckon.


Does Europe even have another hit? That song is a classic. They are probably living off that song. Shouldn´t be a problem.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Erik. said:


> Must admit, it'll be funny see people shit on Punk for his look:


That’s pretty much the same physique he had except he has tattoo cover up on


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ElTerrible said:


> Does Europe even have another hit? That song is a classic. They are probably living off that song. Shouldn´t be a problem.


I’m not sure, I think Tony will get it


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Must admit, it'll be funny see people shit on Punk for his look:


Holy... Is it from recent time? If yes, he needs to get back on shape...

But still not as bad as Jericho


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kishido said:


> Holy... Is it from recent time? If yes, he needs to get back on shape...
> 
> But still not as bad as Jericho


A few months ago


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Must admit, it'll be funny see people shit on Punk for his look:


Wow...is that really him? Did he adhere to the Jericho menu-plan  🤯 He's looking more like "the Cult of Calories".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> What the fuck is that really him? Wow he is on the Jericho menu-plan  🤯 More like the Cult of Calories


Yeah, it's from the "HEELS" television show. So a few months old.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Erik. said:


> Yeah, it's from the "HEELS" television show. So a few months old.


Damn. Well he still has time to get a bit more in shape. I remember when he looked a lot more skinnier in his MMA matches so he's lost and gained weight.

I found a pic of him, supposedly of this past April.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hopefully he’s at the gym right now 🤣


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Punk never been a ball of muscles


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

That pic is from just under a year ago


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Punk's body tends to fluctuate. I'd like to think he's been in the gym since deciding to come back. He also has a couple of months before he shows up, and then maybe even more time after that before he steps in the ring. He's got time to get some definition back.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

He’s clearly hitting the gym right now getting ready for his return. No doubt about it.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

We can pretty much say its official now. Punk is debuting in Chicago August 20th.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Indeed, I don't think this was the initial plan but the leaks (and maybe Danielson also signing on) have moved things forward. This show is in a larger venue than the PPV in Chicago the next weekend and on a Friday night which isn't a strong TV night which feels kind of rushed and poorly planned - will be one hell of a night to see him back though.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

A 20K arena for what a lot of people are gonna view as the B Show right off the bat is a ballsy move. They do have to work hard to erase the stigma Thunder/SmackDown created.

They're gonna have to run a big match regardless of the Punk speculation. Guess they could do Omega/Christian there but idk if that's big enough for 20K. I think a Bucks TLC match would draw.

Unless Punk debuts earlier and is put on the show in the main event.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I guess Punk debuting a month before All Out allows them to build him up and get an even bigger and better All Out card out there.

With the fact they're doing Malakai Black/Cody next week on Dynamite - I do wonder if Punk ends up going against one of them at All Out.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm eager to see AEW officially announce CM Punk for the United Center, and see if it can sell 20,000 tickets in 3 weeks. That would be quite an accomplishment. The All Out show will sell out anyway, but getting a 20,000 seater out of Punk's debut would be smart business from AEW


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Erik. said:


> I guess Punk debuting a month before All Out allows them to build him up and get an even bigger and better All Out card out there.
> 
> With the fact they're doing Malakai Black/Cody next week on Dynamite - I do wonder if Punk ends up going against one of them at All Out.


It's not a month before, it's two weeks.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> I'm eager to see AEW officially announce CM Punk for the United Center, and see if it can sell 20,000 tickets in 3 weeks. That would be quite an accomplishment. The All Out show will sell out anyway, but getting a 20,000 seater out of Punk's debut would be smart business from AEW


They won't officially announce him. They've already made it as obvious as they possibly can without actually saying the words. They've done enough to sell the show already, and no doubt they'll drop a few more hints, but they won't completely ruin the "surprise".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> It's not a month before, it's two weeks.


Of course it is.

I was getting mixed up with the 22nd September show (That Bryan is supposedly debuting at), my bad.




Boldgerg said:


> They won't officially announce him. They've already made it as obvious as they possibly can without actually saying the words. They've done enough to sell the show already, and no doubt they'll drop a few more hints, but they won't completely ruin the "surprise".


I was always against announcing him as a signing - I always felt letting the whole thing bubble and simmer going into All Out and randomly having the static at the beginning of 'Cult of Personality' hit would see one of the biggest pops in wrestling history but now it looks like they're not going down that route, I feel like they will announce him.

And it's a matter of when now. 20,000 seats to sell for a one hour B show is ALOT of seats. But announcing CM Punk vs. Darby Allin in advance will probably do it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> They won't officially announce him. They've already made it as obvious as they possibly can without actually saying the words. They've done enough to sell the show already, and no doubt they'll drop a few more hints, but they won't completely ruin the "surprise".


I don't think they can sell 20,000 tickets for a Rampage show unless Punk is GUARANTEED to be there. That's why if he's signed, what's the point of even doing a "surprise". You'll get those tickets sold faster by guaranteeing he's there, and pop a bigger TV rating in advance by telling the audience that Punk will be on the show.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Erik. said:


> I guess Punk debuting a month before All Out allows them to build him up and get an even bigger and better All Out card out there.
> 
> With the fact they're doing Malakai Black/Cody next week on Dynamite - I do wonder if Punk ends up going against one of them at All Out.


I doubt it. Neither one can afford the loss right now.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Debuting him on Rampage and not Dynamite is insane. It really is. You want to get that white hot holy fucking shit moment out to as many people as possible. And that’s dynamite. Not Rampage. Even with Punk, what will Rampage do in the ratings? At fucking absolute best 700k?
Put it on Dynamite and you could do double that.
I get it, new show in the big arena. Cool. But to me this just seems a waste having the biggeet wrestling return since Lesnar be put on a show that will do well below a million.
It should have been held off until All Out week where you literally have THREE shows in Chicago.


----------



## Britz94xD (May 17, 2019)

I guess the pros would be Punk debuting in front of 20,000 people will be bigger than All Out, it'll make their B-show seem important, it'll hog the Summer slam weekend news and they can set up a Punk match for All Out, which will probably be their biggest PPV to date.

The con is that it's a bit half assed but oh well, it's nice to see a wrestling company be unpredictable and fly by the seat of their pants for a change.


----------



## borklaser2021 (Apr 22, 2021)

Guys are there any news of how long Punks contract goes or how much he gonna get?
I heard on the Sportskeeda yt channel its only 1 Year for 5 mio? Thats much money and not really long.. would be suck.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

God, id laugh if he hasn't signed to be a wrestler


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> God, id laugh if he hasn't signed to be a wrestler


ehhh... wrestling was never his strong suit - if he signed to manage and give the occasional GTS + hot promos I am sure not many will be dissapointed

fuck, imagine he manages Bryan - what a combo

plus... it'll take all of 3 months for him to get the 'itch' being around wrestling so much


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

borklaser2021 said:


> Guys are there any news of how long Punks contract goes or how much he gonna get?
> I heard on the Sportskeeda yt channel its only 1 Year for 5 mio? Thats much money and not really long.. would be suck.


Sportskeeda aren't a reliable news source, I used to write for them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ehhh... wrestling was never his strong suit - if he signed to manage and give the occasional GTS + hot promos I am sure not many will be dissapointed
> 
> fuck, imagine he manages Bryan - what a combo
> 
> plus... it'll take all of 3 months for him to get the 'itch' being around wrestling so much


I just think it'd be funny if he was signed to be a commentator etc.

When people are expecting him to come in, wrestling and be in some money feuds.

We dont know Punks motivation.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I just think it'd be funny if he was signed to be a commentator etc.
> 
> When people are expecting him to come in, wrestling and be in some money feuds.
> 
> We dont know Punks motivation.


if he comes on as a commentator though, the chants will die down

they’ll know Punk chose it - so aew won’t get flack IMO

punk on the other hand might


----------

